
Someone's Been Siphoning Data Through a Huge Security Hole in the Internet - bjansn
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/12/bgp-hijacking-belarus-iceland/
======
malandrew
Are there any tools that automatically alert you when your traffic gets routed
in a way like this where one or more of the hops simply don't make any sense
at all?

